# overseeding pasture



## srg123 (Jun 21, 2010)

wanting to overseed my little pasture that currently has orchard grass growing but kinda of thin in areas. I bought some timothy seed since we are not currently grazing any animals at this time. We have cut and baled last 2 seasons and expect to do same next 2 years before we bring out a horse or 2. I am in northwest Oregon and it was about 65 yesterday but down to mid 40's now with expected highs to only reach low 50's for at least a week. is this to cold to add seed right now. i will also need to fertilize and spray at some point to get this field in better shape. Any good ideas on best order of operations? thx


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I live in the Midwest and it is not recommended to plant Timothy in the spring because the roots won't get deep enough before dry weather. Don't know about your area. You may want to ask some locals. As far as your temperatures, I don't see that as a problem. This time of year early is generally better than late.

Here we sow Orchardgrass or Brome in the spring and Timothy in the fall.


----------



## srg123 (Jun 21, 2010)

just had one of the wettest march in years in nw oregon. last couple of years hasn't dried out till July. if temp is fine think i will broadcast some seed. not a big field so if it doesn't take i guess it will be a learning experience and not much of a loss.


----------



## tonto97 (Mar 25, 2011)

For the last two years here in central KY, I have overseeded timothy + orchard grass in February on snowy frozen ground on thin hayfields. Had pretty good luck with grass seed germinating about mid-March to right about now. Plan to add 100 # / A urea as soon as the seedlings are about 2 inches tall and the ground dries out. But, if it is a REALLY dry summer -- like three out of the last four years -- neither the orchard or the timothy will survive. Always a gamble. If we get normal rains for the summer, Feb is (was) a great time to get the seed on the ground!


----------

